# Germany/Austria Aug 2010



## islandguy (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm planning a trip to Southern Germany and Austria.  I have reservations at Ferienclub Oberstaufen for one week and I'm looking at Alpenland Sporthotel-St.Johann-im-Pongau or Alpenland Sporthotel-Maria Alm for the second week. 

Any suggestions on where to stay for the second week in Austria?

Also any recommendations on driving tours for Austria and Southern Germany. 

I have tickets for the Passion Play during the 1st week.  Looking at Bregenz for the Summer Festival with concert and opera tickets.  The opera in Bregenz is outdoors like Santa Fe NM except the stage is floating on the lake.  

Any TUGers spent time this area and have ideas??


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest Schloss Grubhof in Austria, a 14th century castle remodled as more of a palace in the 1750s, and once owned by the Bavarian royal family.  It is about a 45 minute drive from Salzburg, 45 minutes from Bertesgaden, 1 1/4 hour from Innsbruck, and 1 1/2 hour from Munich.


----------



## Judy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you're into music.  Why not spend some time in Vienna?  If you want to experience a cute town with a medieval fortress, visit Salzburg.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 21, 2010)

Timeshare-wise, we've exchanged into Mondi-Holiday Grundlsee in Bad Aussee and Mondi-Holiday Bellevue in Bad Gastein. We enjoyed both very much, the one in Grundlsee was our favorite, for both location and accommodations. These are RCI resorts, not sure thru which company you're trading.

There's an annual baroque festival late May in Melk, at the Benedictine abbey, maybe an hour down the Danube from Vienna. Melk is worth a visit, and I think there are summer festival events there too. The town of Hallstadt near Salzburg is also very worth a visit.

Wherever you're based, I highly recommend a trip over the Grossglockner High Alpine Road, it's spectacular.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 21, 2010)

We loved Schloss Grubhof.  Felt like royalty staying the castle.  Easy drive to Salzburg and the lakes area.  Also really great, short drive to the Grossglockner (in my opinion a must-see in that area).

Photos of Schloss Grubhof in my photo link below.


----------



## Elli (Apr 22, 2010)

I just looked at some of your pictures - great shots!


----------



## scotlass (Apr 23, 2010)

islandguy said:


> I'm planning a trip to Southern Germany and Austria.  I have reservations at Ferienclub Oberstaufen for one week and I'm looking at Alpenland Sporthotel-St.Johann-im-Pongau or Alpenland Sporthotel-Maria Alm for the second week.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to stay for the second week in Austria?
> 
> ...



We stayed in Oberstaufen at this resort in 2000 and really enjoyed it.  We took a bus tour booked through the resort that actually went to Lugano in Italy with stops in Lichtenstein and Switzerland.  A long day but very well worth it.  Very amusing when we made a pit-stop at a place high in the Alps and the rest rooms consisted of stalls with a hole in the floor and a place for your feet!  Hadn't seen those since the early 70's and didn't know they still existed.  Perhaps since the turn of the century they have been updated!


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 17, 2010)

Lake Cheimsee, Eagle's Nest, Salzburg Salt Mine???  Been there, done that. I would think these are doable if Vienna is in your travel range??:whoopie:


----------



## Carolinian (May 17, 2010)

nightnurse613 said:


> Lake Cheimsee, Eagle's Nest, Salzburg Salt Mine???  Been there, done that. I would think these are doable if Vienna is in your travel range??:whoopie:



I agree that these are all worthwhile places to see, but they are all closer to Salzburg than Vienna, and particularly are an easy trip from Schloss Grubhof, as is Grossglocker.


----------



## islandguy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  Made reservation thru II at Alpenland Sporthotel-Maria Alm which is directly below Berchtesgaden but in Austria and about 35 km away from Salzburg.  Not much else available for early Aug in II or RCI.  

Going to do Eisriesenwelt which is over 40 KM of subterranean passages, Kitzbuhel, Innsbruck, St. Anton, Bregenz, Grossglockne/Hochalpenstrasse Tour and Zugspitz.  Got a Tom Tom GPS with Europe maps so driving will be easy. 

Not going to Wein this trip.  Austria focus will be on Salzburg and West to Bregenz.  This trip is targeting the mountains and lakes rather than cities.  Should be a relaxing time hiking and driving -- kind of like a self directed volksmarch.  Next year maybe a city tour of Europe. 

Got the air, car, and timeshares reserved so now just hope the sky is clear for the flight over and back.


----------

